# winter abstract



## KenC (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Frequency (Dec 30, 2010)

Excellent; is colour much a variant from this?

Regards


----------



## KenC (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks, Frequency.  Actually this is the original RGB file with no adjustments to the color at all, but I removed a couple of tiny colored spots from the image.  The whole image has a blue cast, so I put it in the bw gallery because it's essentially a toned bw.


----------



## Mendoza (Jan 1, 2011)

I love this kind of stuff.  Well done.


----------



## KenC (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, Mendoza.  It's always nice to find a fan of abstracts; most people just scratch their heads or say "what is it?" (the answer of course is "what do you want it to be?").  One time someone looking at a shot of a peeled-off sticker actually started trying to read the few little scraps of lettering on it.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, as to what this might be, my guess is: frozen puddle with not yet frozen water underneath the ice. I'm guessing so as my latest frozen puddle photo looks like this .


----------



## KenC (Jan 1, 2011)

LaFoto said:


> Well, as to what this might be, my guess is: frozen puddle with not yet frozen water underneath the ice. I'm guessing so as my latest frozen puddle photo looks like this .



OK, OK, I'll discuss what it actually was: salt crystallized on a black marble wall in Center City Philadelphia, about 1-2 feet from the ground.  I walked around the city on Thursday after a lot of the snow had been cleared away and saw this just a couple of minutes after I came up from the train station.

So, seriously, how did it make you feel?


----------



## wasmeister (Jan 1, 2011)

Texture is the best for all seasons. Good work!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 1, 2011)

KenC said:


> One time someone looking at a shot of a peeled-off sticker actually started trying to read the few little scraps of lettering on it.



Sometimes such letterings/words/sentences there can add much irony to the image, making that a powerful one; why, sometimes the photographer expects the viewer to read them. So i think close inspection demands such perusals too  . 

Regards


----------



## motta (Jan 2, 2011)

Great! I love it.


----------



## OGDaniel (Jan 2, 2011)

This is just remarkable, friend. I love this kind of stuff as well


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 2, 2011)

:goodvibe:


I like it too!


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 2, 2011)

dig this!


----------



## KenC (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!  I'll post some more soon.


----------



## fokker (Jan 9, 2011)

I can see Admiral Ackbar riding a unicorn, and a disgruntled looking grasshopper as well. Nice work.


----------

